# Pics of inside?: Lang and DPP



## porkbutt (Nov 10, 2007)

Can anyone post some inside pics of their Lang and/or Diamond Plate cookers? I'm trying to decide between the two designs and want to know exactly how they handle drippings and heat/smoke dispersion from the fire box to the cooking chamber. I have read explanations but I want to *SEE* it with my own eyes if possible. I've emailed Lang to see if they can provide any interior pics but probably won't get anything before Monday at the soonest. 

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 10, 2007)

check out the pics from the 1st annual smf gathering @ the top of the forum- some interior pics there. oops it moved- click on gallery up top & that should lead you there.


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 11, 2007)

Found some pics of the cooking area/grates, but what I'm looking for is a pic of the bottom of the inside of the cooker from above the grates, with the grates removed if possible. I want to see exactly how the drippings are handled/routed and how the heat/smoke is routed via the drip catcher in the bottom. I understand the design, but want to see exactly how each one is designed in that area and how they would be to clean.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 11, 2007)

Porkbutt...

Although I don't have pics, you can see the route of the heat/smoke, and 
how the drippings are handled in a Lang Reverse Flow Smoker-Cooker in 
*Post # 21* of *This Thread*...

The info in Post #21 is based on the design of the Lang's, and the last 
graphic toward the bottom of the post will help you visualize the 'Drip Pan' 
area under the cooking grates...

Please note that the illustrations in this post are shown as if the drain 
valve were closed and the drip pan filled with water...

Normally water would not be in the drip pan, and the valve would be 
remain open so as to drain the drippings into a bucket placed under the 
drain valve...

I don't have any info or graphics available for the Diamond Plate Products 
cookers at this time...

Hope this will help!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Until later...


----------



## bigal (Nov 11, 2007)

Hope this helps, I really wanted a DPP Fat 50, but went w/another pellet burner.  http://public.fotki.com/winstons/diamondplate_produc/

Both are great smokers, lang & DPP.


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks fellas. Got two good pics now of the inside of the DP. The diagram is great Coley, I appreciate it. Would still like to see a pic of one though.


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry its dirty fellas I ran out of daylight on the last rib smoke. As you can see its very simple no plates just two peices of 1/4 in thick sheet metal joined in the center buy a peice of angle iron.  This creates a "V"  to catch grease and run it out the drain.  Thats it!


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 13, 2007)

Excellent!  Exactly what I was lookin' for! Thanks! 

I think I'm leaning toward the Lang. I think there's a DPP dealer in Marietta Georgia, which is only 40 minutes or so from home. I may try to get by and check one out in person first though. Wish Lang was closer so I could check both out in person before deciding.


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 14, 2007)

Just come over and look at mine.


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 14, 2007)

You should check out this operation also. They are reverse flow and local. I also know of a guy in Loganville who will custom build one for you. Very well priced. I would have bought one from him but I found the used Lang in S.C. Good luck
http://www.cookersandgrills.com/our_products.html


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 14, 2007)

Maybe I could get your location via PM and maybe make it up there sometime to check yours out. Depending on where you are, it might be just as close to go to Lang in SoGa though. 

Oh, and I looked at that site last night thanks to a PM with the link. The fact that their prices weren't posted on the site sort of worried me. Usually that means, "If you have to ask, you can't afford it." The Lang 84 with the options I want to add would be about the most I'd want to spend. The DPP I priced out from their site info was within a hundred bucks or so. Both are around $3400-$3500.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 14, 2007)

He's about 78 miles (straight line) northeast of you...MUCH closer than Nahunta, GA!...


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

"No carcinogens get on the food"? Really. Sooo why's it taste like smoke?   ;{)


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds like I could probably make a run to the DPP dealer in Marietta and then head on up to where he is then. Road trip!


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 15, 2007)

Rich your rambling nonsense again.  Stop using logic!


----------

